# jnk merkeissä



## n8abx9

"jonkin merkeissä" on ilmeisesti "parissa" tai "varella" -tyyppinen sana, mutta en ainakaan Kielitoimiston sanakirjasta löytänyt enempää ilmaisun käytöstä. Milloin sanotaan jonkin asian olevan tai tapahtuvan jonkin merkeissä?


----------



## Armas

Kielitoimiston sanakirja:
*merkki*5*A 
*13.* _Jnk, jonkinlaisissa merkeissä _jonkinlaisissa tunnelmissa, jnk hallitessa toimintaa, elämää; us. paremmin toisin. _Maaottelu sujui onnekkaissa merkeissä. Juhlapäivää vietettiin työn merkeissä _työtä tehden_. Tauti alkoi kuumeen merkeissä _paremmin: kuumeella.


----------



## n8abx9

Juu, kiitos. Olisin vain toivonnut löytää vähän enemmän, esim. kuulostaako se vahahtavalta, voinko aina sanoa näin jne.


----------



## Armas

Ei kuulosta ollenkaan vanhahtavalta, päinvastoin ilmaisu on todella yleinen.


----------

